# Cycle



## Majorboy123 (7 mo ago)

In to first week cycle of 300 mg a week of test p and 20 mg Anavar does anyone think dosage is too low also no pain from prop


----------



## DLTBB (Jan 26, 2015)

Sounds fine. Good, wouldn’t want PIP if I could avoid it.


----------



## JxzyGod (7 mo ago)

Surprising you get no pain from prop to be honest. All sounds good, 50mg of var is almost the standard but for your first time starting at 20mg and increasing when you feel you’ll need it will work great.


----------



## Juggernaut (7 mo ago)

Yeah I would definitely up the anavar a bit.

I've seen a few people running pharma grade var that could get wicked results off 20mg. 

I'm asumming your running ugl anavar.?


----------



## Majorboy123 (7 mo ago)

Cheers what do you think of tdt


----------



## thedealmaker (6 mo ago)

any recommendations for pharma anavar?


----------

